

I now have a chip on my shoulder - volandovengo
http://www.andrewcross.ca/2012/11/22/for-the-first-time-in-my-life-i-have-a-chip-on-my-shoulder/

======
graeme
This can be pretty powerful motivation. I left law school a couple years ago,
and the decision was pretty universally viewed as 'stupid'.

Proving that label wrong really motivated me for the first year. I
accomplished more than I ever have.

I sometimes wish I still had that urgency, but on the other hand, my life is
more balanced now.

My challenge now is finding a way to be as productive as I was then, but
without letting work be everything in my life.

~~~
andrewcross
It's amazing how fired up you can get with a little adversity. What were you
working on after you quit law school?

~~~
graeme
A book. I'm an LSAT instructor. Originally these were sold through an
affiliate (still are) and this year I published it.

[http://www.amazon.com/Hacking-LSAT-Explanations-Official-
Dia...](http://www.amazon.com/Hacking-LSAT-Explanations-Official-
Diagrams/dp/0988127903/)

I also built up a local LSAT tutoring business.

~~~
andrewcross
Congrats!

~~~
wink
I find it a little hilarious that the Amazon product page doesn't even explain
the LSAT acronym. (Had to look it up)

Then again I'm from Germany and couldn't be less interested in Law Schools -
but is that really such common knowledge in countries where it applies?

~~~
graeme
Fairly common knowledge amongst college-educated 19-30 year olds in the US and
Canada. Not well known outside of those groups.

My book is only of interest as a companion to a specific set of LSAT tests. So
if someone doesn't know what the LSAT is, my book is completely inapplicable
to them.

Pretty niche, but not a bad niche.

------
k2xl
I would be careful.

I don't recommend continuing a startup when the primary motivation is to show
up others who didn't believe in you. You should be working on your idea
because you believe it will be successful and ultimately help people.

A day may come... it might take a few months it might take a few years. When
you realize that your startup has very little chance of success but you think
"I can't quit... If I do then those who didn't believe in me won!"... I think
generally that's not a good idea.

Yes, there have been countless success stories... "When I was 12 my teacher
said I wouldn't amount to anything!" And while yes that motivation can
(rarely) drive a company to success, it can more often than not lead to
misery.

YMMV

~~~
andrewcross
Thanks for the warning. By no means is showing up others my primary
motivation, but it will be very useful when the times get tough (which they
will).

------
carlob
Am I the only one who was expecting an article on electronic implants?

~~~
tareqak
I expected a similar pun. Maybe someone will now have a chip on their shoulder
to have a chip on their shoulder.

------
tytyty
Without commenting on your product I'd like to be frank about why this
mentality can be unhealthy.

Motivation is great, but sometimes the fuel that motivates you isn't always
healthy. The way that your article reads comes off as having a point to prove
_because_ you were rejected.

Analyze the psychology of that for a second. You're indirectly implying that
you will make decisions because of rejection. Your problem solving and
decision making will now gravitate towards whatever bias that "chip on your
shoulder" created.

This may seem obvious, and you may be thinking you're impervious to such a
fallacy, but let me point out a few warning signs in your article.

1) "... Investors look for it since it’s an indicator of persistance. When
you’ve got something to prove, you’re more likely to blast your way to
success. But how do you actually get this fire?"

Do investors really look for this? These statements come off like a
confirmation bias.

2) "And with a chip on my shoulder, I find myself more focused, thinking more
clearly and getting stuff done."

Can you quantify why?

I've been in analogous situations a few times in my past and observed it in
many colleagues. I've rarely seen healthy work come out of it.

In summary, while there is room for personal bias and creative preference when
building a startup, you shouldn't take your motivational fuel lightly. It's
really easy to let the ego get in the way of doing what's right for your
company.

~~~
andrewcross
Interesting take, I'll provide a bit of extra clarification. All good points
to raise though.

"The way that your article reads comes off as having a point to prove because
you were rejected."

In order to prove a point, my understanding is that I would have to have been
rejected or given negative feedback. If it was a positive response, everyone
would be in alignment and I wouldn't have a point to prove.

"Your problem solving and decision making will now gravitate towards whatever
bias that "chip on your shoulder" created."

The chip on my shoulder/bias is a pure desire to succeed. The rejection was an
implicit statement that all the other companies appear to have a higher chance
of success. I see this desire to succeed as a very good context to make
decisions from.

"1) "... Investors look for it since it’s an indicator of persistance. When
you’ve got something to prove, you’re more likely to blast your way to
success. But how do you actually get this fire?"

Do investors really look for this? These statements come off like a
confirmation bias."

Mark Suster wrote a whole article on it.
[http://www.bothsidesofthetable.com/2012/05/17/what-to-do-
abo...](http://www.bothsidesofthetable.com/2012/05/17/what-to-do-about-that-
chip-on-your-shoulder/)

"2) "And with a chip on my shoulder, I find myself more focused, thinking more
clearly and getting stuff done." Can you quantify why?"

I don't track my time so I don't have any quantitative numbers. With that
said, I find I'm able to fight distractions more effectively with an "I've got
something to prove" mindset.

------
tyang
How is this different from FlightFox (YC S12)?

------
kamakazizuru
maybe you should think about why you're doing your startup again if rejection
is what you need to get more passionate or fired up about it.

~~~
archangel_one
We don't always know what we need to get fired up until it happens; it's often
different for each person. There are plenty of famous people who do credit
rejection as giving them the kick they needed; Michael Jordan does very
clearly, for example. Or, "Can't sing. Can't act. Can dance a little.". That
one worked out okay too.

------
namank
Finally.

I'm back in town in Jan, lets meet up...just say if I can help.

